# Farben Works, Leicester.



## Goldie87 (Sep 19, 2007)

Explored here a couple of months ago. Unfortunately a large part of the site was destroyed in a huge fire in 2005, including the large 1860's mill on the main road. The remaining parts are small in comparison to how big the place once was, still a nice place though. 






A building we did not enter. 





Back of the farben works 





Sign by the stairs





Toilets with partitions made from glass!





Sanitary towel incinerator





Stairs were covered in paperwork





Bosses offices





Paperwork





Factory floor





Sign on the stairs





View of Leicester


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2007)

Goldie87 said:


> Toilets with partitions made from glass!



How bizarre!  

Enjoyed your pics, Goldie. Like the chimney one especially.
Cheers for that.


----------



## King Al (Sep 19, 2007)

Great stuff goldie, love it those glass partitions are great and very lucky


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 19, 2007)

It was really odd that those partitions were not smashed, the sinks, toilets and pretty much everything else were.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers Goldie, 

Those glass partitions were wierd, not seen those type before. Love the Wood panelling in the office, and the wooden sign. brilliant. 

 Sal


----------



## Edna Welthorpe (Oct 16, 2007)

Another building I've wanted to see inside. Great shots. The toilets are bizarre!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

A good report Golds 

Shame about that fire 
Perhaps those toilets doubled up as shower cubicles? 
Nice photos buddy -especially the second one -can't beat a tall brick chimney!

Lb


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought I would post an update as me and Mr Sam paid another visit on the first day of 2008. Since my first few visits in the summer I returned twice with different people, both times being disturbed by footsteps and voices. Then when I organized a meet some people finally got round it ok. So went back this time with a bit more confidence, only to hear people walking around again. We ignored it at first, but after the third time we left. 





Main entrance





Scales





Basement





Basement office





Office again





Toilets





Unused forms





First floor reception





Factory floor


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pix, must take a trip to Leicester.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 3, 2008)

went with goldie on the 1/1/08 for my first explore of the year id been on a recce earlier last year and wanted to get inside so glad to have a mooch round




































we left after hearing bumps above us then footsteps on the same floor


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry to dig this up yet again, ive lost count of the times ive been in here this week seems like ive been in pretty much every other night and finally! tonight im happy with the pics i got of the wood panneld offices, its a cramped space for captureing it all in one image and lighting is a right pain too






the hall






and in one of the office rooms






and thats the front of the building that i snapped while waiting for the others, another wet night and for once we didnt hear footsteps

but we did get stopped by the police.............but not for being in here


----------



## stellauk (Jan 20, 2008)

cool pics shame i couldnt come again as i have not seen all the parts to this place hopefully something is happening in the wek should be able to make them


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice one mate 

Weather was appalling and wasn't much to do, but it was a laugh.
I can't believe those stupid people called the police!
Was funny though, that and Kezza trashing her car


----------



## Kezza (Jan 21, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Weather was appalling and wasn't much to do, but it was a laugh.
> I can't believe those stupid people called the police!
> Was funny though, that and Kezza trashing her car




Mwahahaha lol. that was a very funny night! Every time ive been there (Twice!) Theres been a comedy end to the night! 

I no, lets call the police out to the owner of the vehicle leaning on her car!!!! Bloody nosy passer byers!!! lol. Owell, at least we didnt get in to trouble! Shame i snapped the aerial of my car. Dont no what to say to mum about it though! 

Was a good night though. Shame about the rain! I was covered in blue die from the dye basement!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 21, 2008)

Kezza said:


> I was covered in blue die from the dye basement!



Eww when I got home I realized I had it on me, took some scrubbing to get off!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 21, 2008)

i didnt get any


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

looks like its not been trashed too much by chavs, nice one.


----------



## celestialjen (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome, I must try and visit this place


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

ive heard its been secured now?


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> ive heard its been secured now?



I guess you could still get in if you put some effort into it. The gap was filled in, then someone tried to open it up again, then they sealed it again and covered it in grease!


----------

